# Sand, sandpaper, file, or other?



## veazer (Jun 11, 2009)

Which one should you use to sand/file a rubiks 3x3... That's it.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry for picking sand.
I strongly advise AGAINST using sand, as it sort of ruined my cube.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 11, 2009)

I used a file. Not like a nail file though. I found a big metal file in my dad's toolbox. I didn't want to use a nail file and get all the black shavings in it. And the only metal nail files we have are attached to nail clippers.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 11, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Sorry for picking sand.
> I strongly advise AGAINST using sand, as it sort of ruined my cube.



I tried it and it wasn't so bad. I only put a pinch and it helped a little. But when I put in in my rubiks 4x4, it didn't work.

But yeah, sandpaper is best.


----------



## panyan (Jun 11, 2009)

the problem with files is that often they are too large to get into the intricate spaces of a cube to accurately sand something


----------



## Novriil (Jun 11, 2009)

I use nailfile or sometimes sandpaper. Voted for nailfile.


----------



## Logan (Jun 11, 2009)

I tested sand on a storebought a while ago on a 3x3 and it turned out great! Just make sure there is no lube in there at the time. I had *coughvaselinecough* in there at the time and it SUCKED getting it out. Imagine a thick sticky gooey liquid with rocks in it stuck in really tiny crevasses.... AAAGGH. If you don't have a lube in there in works great.

I also use sandpaper for more detailed work.



P.S. The reason I used vaseline in my cube was I found it helps to break in new cubes. I put it in there and replace it when it turns black for about a month. After that I completely take it out and the cube is perfectly broken in. I found that it works so don't flame me for using vaseline.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah, i usually use sandpaper, but if i can't get at it, i use a small metal nailfile, i think the sandpaper works best though.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 11, 2009)

I use a file when I can, and even a dremil, but then i scrape it smooth with a blade and sand it with fine grit. I'm very detailed.


----------



## brunson (Jun 11, 2009)

I sanded my Rubik's DIY with a 475 grit sponge and wish I hadn't. If you need to remove the leftover bits of plastic that squeeze out between the pieces of the mold, I found the best tool to be the *back* of an Xacto/scalpel blade. It comes right off without affecting the mirror like finish of the molded piece.


----------



## AndyK (Jun 11, 2009)

I use a dull X-Acto knife. It gives you precise control when taking off the burrs and imperfections on the cubies.


----------



## Poke (Jun 12, 2009)

AndyK said:


> I use a dull X-Acto knife. It gives you precise control when taking off the burrs and imperfections on the cubies.



I bet a sharp on would work better. It cuts through easier, and therefore, without pushing as much plastic out of the way and being even more precise.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 12, 2009)

Poke said:


> AndyK said:
> 
> 
> > I use a dull X-Acto knife. It gives you precise control when taking off the burrs and imperfections on the cubies.
> ...



But that makes damaging the cube a high possibility. You don't want to cut through the cube, just remove the imperfections. With one slip, a sharp X-Acto knife would make a decent-sized slice in the plastic.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 12, 2009)

I voted nailfile just because it is more likely to result in smoother cubies. Sandpaper can result in lines in your cube (terrible feel when turning), so it better be fine enough grain. Just a touch of sand can work, but the nailfile is the most consistent, despite taking the longest.

What you could do is sand it a little, then smooth the roughness with the nailfile or an x-acto knife, then a tiny bit of sand.

What I actually did on my best storebought was sand it (with a sander), leaving those annoying trace lines. So I was brilliant and put in colossal amounts of vaseline to eat out the graininess. As soon as it was worn smooth, I cleaned the cube thoroughly, filed the edges of the cubies (kinda hard with a sander) to prevent lockups, and my favorite cube was born.


----------



## Musje (Jun 13, 2009)

File and then sandpaper to smooth out 
Make sure to use smooth sandpaper (>400 at least)


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 14, 2009)

I used a sanding block. It worked quite well.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 15, 2009)

I used sandpaper. After that, I get an x-acto and carefully scrape the plastic, not cut. Smooths it nicely.


----------

